# untill what age can you stay massive?



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

I be 38 in a few month and I can feel the age and it get me depressed. I was wondering, until what age can you be big with all the aids we have sups aas etc? do massive guys at the age of 50 or even 60 exist?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Just watch the expendables, all a bit old but still looking good. But perhaps with a bit of "help."


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Roy Batty said:


> I be 38 in a few month and I can feel the age and it get me depressed. I was wondering, until what age can you be big with all the aids we have sups aas etc? do massive guys at the age of 50 or even 60 exist?


I hate when people put an age on things you can do.

Not you personally but age means nothing.

I am 44 next and have a body of a 20 year old and better in fact so I am told..."Blowing my own trumpet there" :tongue:

I aint got kids yet being 44 next and me and the Mrs are trying for a child now but so many people will say you are too old.

Too old for what?

As long as you keep training,eating clean you can look great at 50 or 60.

I still feel so proud on the beach at 44 with 8 per cent body fat.

Maybe this guy will give you insperation.

74 YEAR OLD Body builder...Fkin 74 :thumbup1:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

^ F*uck that guy must get a lot of vagine both old and new(ish)!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Theres a big guy called Don where I train, he's 66 a pensioner and has an incredible big physique. He uses test and GH and even MT2, he has a better body than a lot younger guys and even does harcore snow boarding. Thats how I wanna be.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Wadda about this guy,just completed the London marathon 2012

101 years old.

Fkin unreal 101 years old.

I reckon he's got some steroids under that Turban.

:tongue:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

lou ferigno ... nuff said


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

was going to say get on the hgh like stallone hes a monster for 66


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If you go in for some, lets call it "liberal dosing of TRT" then you can stay big well into your sixties and possibly beyond if that's your desire... otherwise natty you can still have a great physique well into advanced years... check out this photo gallery of Clarence Bass (life long natty and nutrition nerd)... still looks muscular and ripped at seventy - http://www.cbass.com/PICTORAL.HTM


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Roy Batty said:


> I be 38 in a few month and I can feel the age and it get me depressed. I was wondering, until what age can you be big with all the aids we have sups aas etc? do massive guys at the age of 50 or even 60 exist?


Btw, am tempted to neg you for suggesting 38 is old... I turned 38 in june


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Btw, am tempted to neg you for suggesting 38 is old... I turned 38 in june


  38 is not old old in my opinion either but it's not 20, 38 is a great age but its way closer to being old old than 20. If I could choose an age to stay at for eternity and I could pick 20 or 38.. I would pick 38 hands down. But we do not stay the same age for ever. When I think about how fast the last 15 - 20 years have gone, I feel the decay of time breathing down my neck.. maybe I'm just a pessimist and paranoid.

I'm sure you can look good and be fit till your way up there but I have not seen many or even any with lets say 20 inch arms at the age of 60 with reasonably low bf.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Roy Batty said:


> 38 is not old old in my opinion either but it's not 20, 38 is a great age but its way closer to being old old than 20. If I could choose an age to stay at for eternity and I could pick 20 or 38.. I would pick 38 hands down. But we do not stay the same age for ever. *When I think about how fast the last 15 - 20 years have gone, I feel the decay of time breathing down my neck.. maybe I'm just a pessimist and paranoid. *
> 
> I'm sure you can look good and be fit till your way up there but I have not seen many or even any with lets say 20 inch arms at the age of 60 with reasonably low bf.


This is how I feel, and I'm 24.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say its more about wear and tear than age. Theres no reason why you couldnt still be big at 60 as long as your heart etc is healthy. i would say though the chance of your joints not being screwed by then are slim though. Could be wrongv


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I would say its more about wear and tear than age. Theres no reason why you couldnt still be big at 60 as long as your heart etc is healthy. i would say though the chance of your joints not being screwed by then are slim though. Could be wrongv


I'd agree with that, more time training and more chance of injury, especially as after a few years of training most people are shifting relatively heavy loads, even if the periodise and train smart.

The added stresses of daily life etc also add in, and I think the desire and hunger (to be huge) often diminishes also as people get older... bodybuilding requires a lot of quite selfish dedication in a way, and most people by the age of 40 and onwards have other priorities that tend to take over.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Erm, no one has mentioned ronnie coleman.....


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Brian connelly from beta bodies always amazes me must be 56 or 57 now


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

This bloke is 65, better than most on here


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 92639
> 
> 
> This bloke is 65, better than most on here


That's impressive!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm 41 and improving every year so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

This is depressing me, 38, i turned 51 last week, 49 in my avi, ok not massive but i am still improving on my physique or I believe i am anyway?!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Al Beckles came 2nd at the Mr O to Lee Haney at the age of 55!


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

bernie cooper hes like 60ish


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 92639
> 
> 
> This bloke is 65, better than most on here


65!!!! thats superb!! who is he?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i am 45 and plan to grow into my 50s and keep it into my 60s


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingsters 50, Replicators a bit older both big guys. Mingster looks better than most on the forum !


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 92639
> 
> 
> This bloke is 65, better than most on here


65 mg: . You could easily pass that physique off as someone in their early 30's.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

51 and although i am only a reccy wtf has age got to do with it,i have changed sports and if youve still got it in ya then the fight goes on


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Check Mingster on here mate, he's 51 and some forking size!! Same with Nogger and Joe (who we haven't heard from in a while). But yeah, age isn't holding these guys back and makes us younger dudes look tiny!! :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The ladies can look good as oldies too... check out Ernestine Shepard, 73 in the pic below!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 92639
> 
> 
> This bloke is 65, better than most on here


Fcuk yes that's what I want to be like now if I manage by 65 I'll retire happy and get fat with a smile on my face! Fair Fcuking do's to the guy


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> If you go in for some, lets call it "liberal dosing of TRT" then you can stay big well into your sixties and possibly beyond if that's your desire... otherwise natty you can still have a great physique well into advanced years... check out this photo gallery of Clarence Bass (life long natty and nutrition nerd)... still looks muscular and ripped at seventy - http://www.cbass.com/PICTORAL.HTM


Apparently in his book "Ripped: The Sensible Way To Achieve Ultimate Muscularity" he admits to taking steroids since he didn't find a more effective way of holding on to muscle getting down to 2.4% body fat. Which is a little disapointing for anyone that is a natty.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Davo said:


> Brian connelly from beta bodies always amazes me must be 56 or 57 now


Always in good shape this bloke,not seem him knocking about for a while or that bloody Hummer he drives ,is he still around this area ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> Apparently in his book "Ripped: The Sensible Way To Achieve Ultimate Muscularity" he admits to taking steroids since he didn't find a more effective way of holding on to muscle getting down to 2.4% body fat. Which is a little disapointing for anyone that is a natty.


Hmm, well that doesn't actually surprise me looking at his very low b/fat levels... I doubt he was really at 2.4% too as there are a lot of negative health issues when below 3-5%, and also it's impossible even by the most accurate methods to actually measure b/fat to that degree at very low levels... the results given assuming either a DEXA scan (the most accurate measure for lean individuals) or hydrostatic weighing both have a 2-3% margin for error and display the reading as a range not a specific figure... and considering the issues with moving the hands, feet and jaw that people have below 2.5-3% due to the lack of fat pad tissue I doubt he was really at that b/fat.

All that said though, he still does show what can be achieved with diet and training at advanced age despite any AAS use or issues with accuracy of b/fat measurement.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Rob68 said:


> Always in good shape this bloke,not seem him knocking about for a while or that bloody Hummer he drives ,is he still around this area ?


Not sure mate not been better bodies for over a year, i know he used to go fitness first as welll


----------

